# fishing the North Fork of the Duchesne



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

So I'm hoping to get in some early Fall fishing on the north fork and am looking for feedback on current conditions. Some bigger browns would be nice to eat before our elk hunt starts.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> So I'm hoping to get in some early Fall fishing on the north fork and am looking for feedback on current conditions. Some bigger browns would be nice to eat before our elk hunt starts.


Eat something good. Go up higher on the river and catch a load of little brookies.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

brookieguy1 said:


> Eat something good. Go up higher on the river and catch a load of little brookies.


I typically fish Murdock Basin and managed a 17 inch brook trout in late July, but I have been wanting to fish the Duchesne as part of our elk hunt. I prefer the taste of brook or tiger trout, but browns can be good too.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

The NF of the Duchesne dried up this year, all the fish are dead. Eat hot dogs on your hunt.


----------

